# Moebius 1971 Ford Ranger Pickup



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

We just got word from Moebius that the 1971 Ford Ranger is leaving the factory now and en route to the USA. We're expecting to have it by the beginning of June -- so we will be shipping this ASAP when we get them in.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Good news!!! I had one of these back in the late 70's. I will have to get one of these and recreate my old ride!


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Not big on Fords but what a great kit for Moebius to do! Lets hope they do a mid 70's Chevy pickup (a 1976 comes to mind) cause the ones out there suck and are way overpriced or silly (stupid street rods comes to mind, that should be left for scratchbuilders, extra trailers with bikes or crap you dont need or want) and maybe paulbo could do an insignia etch for the different models, i.e. Silverado ect.
Looks like I'll grab this just 'cause I never had one!


----------

